# Truck not starting after disconnecting the battery, Viper 5901



## Markscort (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey there, Was just wondering if anybody could help me out. I have a Viper 5901 alarm on my truck. This morning I disconnected the battery and now the truck won't start. I have a feeling its related to the auto start from the alarm but now Im stuck. Please help


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Viper 5901 - Control Center*

This won't help you, but that's why I don't cut the start wire and put the control box in series. I don't want the alarm to be able to do just what is happening with you. True, you lose some security, and you lose the anti-grind, but I feel it's a worthwhile trade off. I wish I had an answer for you.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Markscort said:


> Hey there, Was just wondering if anybody could help me out. I have a Viper 5901 alarm on my truck. This morning I disconnected the battery and now the truck won't start. I have a feeling its related to the auto start from the alarm but now Im stuck. Please help


 You may need to reprogram the remotes again after power loss. If the alarm is armed it will not start(if it has starter kill) unless you shut off the alarm. But your not telling me the alarm is going off so I'd assume it's not the alarm. With out a car in front of me I can't do very much and you give me no information. Like why you disconnected power, or what year and make the truck/car is, mileage, how long ago the unit was installed,etc......


----------

